# New Champion



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Molly finishes this weekend going Best of Opposite Sex the first day (Friday), then moved up to specials for Sat/Sun, she picks up two more BOS and 4 Grand Champion points. So it is now Ch.Sunflower's PrettyInPink Frost. Molly turns two Nov.21.










krisk


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, she's gorgeous! :wub: Really stunning!

:congratulations: Go bicolours!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Big congrats! Gorgeous!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations! She's a lovely dog.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations, she's a Real Beauty!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations! She is lovely.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congratulations on your wins and new title


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooooh congratulations!!!


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations! She's lovely


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congratulations -- she reminds me of Covy-Tucker Hills Don Quixote progeny


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats, she's a really nice looking dog!!

More wins to come!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Molly went out to one more set of shows (as I had entered her, just in case she didn't finish last weekend) the following weekend with her handler. Molly was moved up as a special, so had someone else take her in the ring (as my handler is already campaigning a special). She went BOS the first two days and (holy crap) Best of Breed the last day (over the #2 GSD in Canada, a multi BIS/BISS winner). With these wins she also ended up half way to her Grand Championship!

These are some links to photos taken by Jumpstart Imagery on the weekend Molly finished.
camrose oct 2013 sat 199

camrose oct 2013 sat 203

The black GSD in this last photo is Molly's dad, Molly is third in the line.
camrose oct 2013 sat 209



krisk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations. She looks great.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG Congrats again!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Molly!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations, she is lovely.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations and do the Happy Dance!!! She is lovely!:happyboogie:


----------

